# maximuscle thermobol, or similar



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

does this type of fat burner work well, and if so which is the best one to go for?

ideas?


----------



## The Bam (Dec 4, 2007)

maximuscle (far over priced and marketed far to much)

Ive used thermobol a year back for about 8 weeks, and to sum it up its sh*t

no were near as good as your more extreme fat burners.

if you want branded fat burners i rate:

muscle tech hydroxycut

or if you want the top dogs

Ephedrine (ECA stack)

or clenbuterol

hope ive helped


----------



## RXnik (Dec 21, 2008)

kinda disagree with the term thermobol is **** but the bam is right. despite the fact people will say bad things about clen, i dropped 13lbs at christmas on a 3 week cycle! on thermobol over 6 weeks lost about 5lbs and felt like i was on speed


----------



## The Bam (Dec 4, 2007)

ha I know sh*t is a bit harsh but nothing can compare to the evil supps

it just provides a dietary aid to increase your metabolic rate, but at the end of the day all it does is cut a few of your calories in your day, which you probably need because as ive found with most of my client every one and I mean everyone under eats


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

i don't know alot about ephedrine, is it over the counter stuff, or more under the table, like steroids?


----------



## Hobbit JT (Sep 13, 2008)

ECA stacks are alot easier to get, you would have trouble finding any steroids online to buy, whereas if you type Dymetadrine 30+ or Dynaline XX into google a few UK stores should come up.


----------

